# Ordered from the Doc



## Growdude (Nov 18, 2006)

Some Fem. White Willow, Nov 18/06 lets see how he does.


----------



## skunk (Nov 20, 2006)

hey dude i just ordered white widow from him , well his nirvana site on the 17th. and today im sending $90 to hempsy for the same strain . i want to exsperiment with these companys myself with some saying they have f-1s and like nirvana some people saying there not because of the price so we shall see if they arrive.


----------



## skunk (Nov 28, 2006)

docs arrived yesterday in the mailbox,10 days total i believe 17th i sent out and 27th came in . he also sent some free sensistar x skunk.  still havent heard nothing from hempcy seedbank.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 28, 2006)

My beans arrived in the states in 7 days, Awsome Doc your the man!


----------



## skunk (Nov 28, 2006)

oops my bad they came in the other day on the 27th not today. but hey im not jealouse they did come in and im not even ready for them yet, to many wws vegging and flowering at the moment anyways and also trying to deal with a powdery mildew problem so glad you replied back seems like the doc is working on that 5 star rating he deserves.


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

has anybody ordered seeds from this site and are they feminized


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2006)

I've ordered from them twice! You can get fems from the doc. Waste of money though, you should just take the extra $ and by more beans!


----------



## flipmode (Nov 29, 2006)

i ment order seeds from marijuana passion at the main menu


----------

